
Ask HN: What do you do in your free time? - christopherDam
Hi<p>I have started my career two years back. I am curious what other programmers do in free time?
What are some sites or other things you do in free time.
Do you do programming or have GitHub communities?<p>Please advice what should I do in my free time to become a better programmer?
======
chrisbennet
What's this free time you speak of? ;-) I read on programming on my iPad in
bed. Once in a while I'll even program some Python on it, in bed, giving new
meaning to the term "embedded programming".

~~~
christopherDam
Thanks, Before starting something like learning new language or starting new
project which is not related to my job I think how it will benefit me and I
delay the things and never start it. Can you think same way or can you advice
me.

~~~
chrisbennet
I'm probably not a good person to ask on this.

I must confess, I rarely do anything professionally that I don't want to do
anyway. In other words, I don't have to "make" myself do something - I do it
'cause I want to. I'm super curious.

That said, I need to learn Javascript for a side project. I don't find
learning a JS very interesting in itself _but_ combine it with something that
_do_ find interesting (3D graphics, Three.js) and it becomes fun. Sort of like
spending time in France and learning French "accidentally".

------
mswen
> work out - weights and running

> write

> read fiction occasionally

> read non-fiction various topics - including HN and Reddit

> help with cooking

> transport kids

> help with homework

> visit elderly parents and help them out a bit

> read a book with my wife - rather she reads aloud to me

> participate in community of faith

> hang out with my family

> watch a bit of TV as I drift off to sleep

------
mindcrime
One of my main "free time" activities (non tech related) is bicycle riding. I
do road biking, mountain biking and BMX to varying degrees. I'm also looking
to start getting back into trail running with an eye towards eventually
running an ultra-marathon.

Otherwise, I spend a lot of time reading, both techie / business related
stuff, other non-fiction, and fiction. I read a lot of science / history stuff
that isn't strictly tech (for example, I like reading about cosmology and
particle physics, and WWI / WWII history).

I'll go to the occasional concert, mostly heavy metal / hard rock stuff of
various sorts.

And then I'll throw on Netflix or Amazon Prime here and there and watch a
movie or something now and then.

------
iphoneseventeen
Hip-Hop Music Production - Ive been doing it for 15 years, and don't plan on
stopping. Development just pays the bills, I want to be in a studio all
day/night.

------
dozzie
After three times that more you'll probably realize that you really need
something totally different from computers. It's not to say you'll ditch your
work at 5 o'clock, but you'll be glad from time to time to do something that
is not computer-problem-solving.

Having that said, I make things (clippad stand, marker tray for whiteboard,
detachable box for pencils and ballpens, things like that) out of corrugated
cardboard and I'm trying to learn some woodworking. I also read a lot, and I
enjoy role-playing games these rare times I have a group and game master.

------
auxym
I'm a (jr) mechanical engineer by day. One of my hobbies is programming.
Nothing special, various small projects to either scratch an itch or learn
something I was curious about, though I have contributed thingies to a few
small OSS projects (ie 1-line patches for minor bugs).

Other than that, various outdoors activities. Skiing (xc, alpine, bit of
touring), bicycling (incl some bike touring), general exploring.

------
noir_lord
My free time is roughly split 50/50 into

Cycle and Swim, Read fiction, Watch documentaries and stay away from screens.

Play with cool technologies, read programming stuff and work on side projects.

I aim for a minimum of 30 minutes exercise every day either swimming, cycling
or recently pilates and at least an hour and half away from a screen (not
counting a kobo as a screen) usually before bed.

I burnt out badly a while back and I'm determined not to go down that route
again, at first I had to force myself away from the computer but now I relish
the time.

------
innertracks
Learning/teaching Argentine Tango.

I would like to use my prior experience as a pilot/flight instructor and mix
it with my programming/database skills via drones somehow. The combo of
machine learning, (fixed wing?) drones, and infosec have captured my
attention.

CTFs are new for me and I'm enjoying stockfighter.io quite a bit.

Continuing my CS self-education in areas because they sound interesting.

------
staunch
I realized a while ago that most my interests fall into two categories.

1\. Learning (e.g. studying programming, history, people)

2\. Competing (e.g. FPS/RTS games, martial arts, archery).

------
pjdorrell
Watching Periscope. It isn't going to make me a better programmer, but I think
it represents the future of something (like all TV in the future will be live,
because who wants to watch recorded stuff that already happened and you can't
talk to the people in the video?).

------
taprun
I'm editing my fist novel. I'm going to learn how to sail this spring.

Pick something that you haven't done. Try it!

------
jonkiddy
I suggest something unrelated to programming. Ski, hike, etc. As for me, doing
anything physical has generally made me happy about life which in turn has
made me a better programmer.

~~~
Finnucane
Yeah, this. Spend enough time looking at the computer, having something to do
that doesn't involve it is good. For me, it's my photography--vintage
mechanical cameras and wet darkroom.

------
coreyp_1
I think I start another new project every chance I get. I get distracted
easily...

------
arzzen
Read book.

------
crispytx
Wingsuit!

